# To many noobs vouching for sponsors



## murf23 (Apr 2, 2012)

Who the fuck are all these noobs vouching for all sponcors lately ..Guys all with less then 100 post telling everybody how great this and that gear is with no stats dosages or any info at all ....Alot of them with less then 50 post even and every post ever made is this gear is gtg believe me or TD in 5 days wow they are the best ....WTF


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 2, 2012)

Same old song and dance as we see all the time brotha!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 2, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> Same old song and dance as we see all the time brotha!



Amen to that brother!!


----------



## FTW34 (Apr 2, 2012)

im a noob here, but never did i vouch for any sponsor here. I have no basis of comparssion, not till im more familiarized wit diff brands and sponsors. I agree completely people need to stay in there lane.  Delivery time is nice, but quality is what we need.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 2, 2012)

haha I think majority of the sponsors are for newbies anyway...Granted most ship fast but its funny cause most newbies could take bunk shit and gain a decent amount off placebo alone.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 2, 2012)

The sponsors no one cares about are usually the ones with these type of "supporters".

BTW, if you want to say MLG, just say it


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The sponsors no one cares about are usually the ones with these type of "supporters".




And its probably the sponsor with fake user I'd sad but probably true


----------



## murf23 (Apr 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The sponsors no one cares about are usually the ones with these type of "supporters".
> 
> BTW, if you want to say MLG, just say it   [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The sponsors no one cares about are usually the ones with these type of "supporters".
> 
> BTW, if you want to say MLG, just say it



You been on a roll this week I like you...you keep it real around here


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel like a dumb ass but I ordered from them and a few other sponsors last week. If they are shit or good I will let you guys know lol. I  am looking for a decent dom though ):..I found a few more I like so time will tell..

Now thats funny brotha ...I was just looking thru all there threads to see what they are about and seen all these fuking nobodys making all these claims and it just compelled me to start this thread ...lmfao You are a smart man Ben [/QUOTE]


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 2, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> Same old song and dance as we see all the time brotha!



Yep and they usually get bitch slapped around by the "elders" because they post too much info.

That's all I am going to say about that


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hell... I admit I dont know shit.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 2, 2012)

The place I go to that has treated me well so far is not a sponsor here so I can't speak to it.  Lot's of supporters and many have only been on the gear for a few weeks, seems a bit weak taking anything they say as even remotely truthful.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 2, 2012)

www.legalsteroids.com is g2g


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 2, 2012)

Why so much hate though??? have any of you guys even tried them out or do you know something I don't..Like fake user accounts ?? legal steroids is g2g btw and zzzz from bodybuilding.com


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 2, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> I feel like a dumb ass but I ordered from them and a few other sponsors last week. If they are shit or good I will let you guys know lol. I  am looking for a decent dom though ):..I found a few more I like so time will tell..
> 
> Now thats funny brotha ...I was just looking thru all there threads to see what they are about and seen all these fuking nobodys making all these claims and it just compelled me to start this thread ...lmfao You are a smart man Ben


[/QUOTE]

Bro don't worry MLG is just as solid as anyone else on this board... You can go to other boards and no one buys from popular ones on this board it's all just a matter of finding what works for you.


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 2, 2012)

What I think is funny is "old timers" bashing the "newbs" instead of trying to show them the right way...


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Apr 2, 2012)

Being new to this site and being a neewb. I have studied tons of stuff on aas. I know a good amount. Not saying I know everything always willing to learn. But one thing I would like to add to this thread if it is ok. What I don't like seeing is all the new guys vouching for sponsors..............  For me it makes it seem as if it is BS. I want to see guys that have been here for a while saying ya or na. I could give two shits about arrival time yes quick delivery is great but it dont make two shits how fast a guy sends his product if it is no good.  I would much rather wait 30 days and get good products than wait 4 days and get some dudes old ladys yeast infection cream. I want to see more labs done. on sponsors. to me it is one way to keep everyone honest. there are some sponsors on here that you really never have to worry about even if for some reason they sent you a bad batch they will make it right. But for some of us who are new to going about acquiring certain products on line, the new guys need to stay in there lane unless they are going to post labs. But even then you have to question... I wish this was a more simple deal. You could find a source and never have to worry. But I guess those are the stacks in this game.. To bad some cant just be men of their words. and take care of the ones looking for solid products..


with all due respect.................................


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 2, 2012)

/\ out of line.


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Apr 2, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> What I think is funny is "old timers" bashing the "newbs" instead of trying to show them the right way...



Hey bro I don't know if you have been bashed or not but I have had nothing but straight up support from the vets I have talked to... All the ones I have talked to have been more than willing to help me out and show me the right way like I said in my other post on this thread. I always show the willingness to learn and listen. I know a good amount about aas. But I will still take all the advice I can get.  And I think most of the bashing comes from new guys coming one here and acting as if their shit does not stink and they know everything. And if they are given a piece of advice that they don't agree will they get smart and disrespectful. I think new guys just need to humble themselves and be more accepting.. I am not posting this as if saying this equates to you. This is just a general discussion I am having with you.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 2, 2012)

I was just kidding about the out of line comment. sorry bro. it's just you went out of your way to make sure you weren't offending anyone, and the thing is..nobody cares. You can tell tinyshrek he got his nickname from his penis size (which he did) and it's no skin off his back. It's just the internet.


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 2, 2012)

cross80 said:


> Hey bro I don't know if you have been bashed or not but I have had nothing but straight up support from the vets I have talked to... All the ones I have talked to have been more than willing to help me out and show me the right way like I said in my other post on this thread. I always show the willingness to learn and listen. I know a good amount about aas. But I will still take all the advice I can get.  And I think most of the bashing comes from new guys coming one here and acting as if their shit does not stink and they know everything. And if they are given a piece of advice that they don't agree will they get smart and disrespectful. I think new guys just need to humble themselves and be more accepting.. I am not posting this as if saying this equates to you. This is just a general discussion I am having with you.



This whole thread is about bashing newbies. All I'm saying is this is a played out record... Just like gym rats in the gym. Just don't know why there is a thread about it. Shit ain't gonna change.


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 2, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I was just kidding about the out of line comment. sorry bro. it's just you went out of your way to make sure you weren't offending anyone, and the thing is..nobody cares. You can tell tinyshrek he got his nickname from his penis size (which he did) and it's no skin off his back. It's just the internet.



Coming from ur fat boy avatar pic that ain't saying much there DIESEL(who's compensating now??) lol


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Apr 2, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I was just kidding about the out of line comment. sorry bro. it's just you went out of your way to make sure you weren't offending anyone, and the thing is..nobody cares. You can tell tinyshrek he got his nickname from his penis size (which he did) and it's no skin off his back. It's just the internet.




Thats just my personality bro. Some times it is hard to understand ones intent when reading words. You know. I like this site and I am only a member on one other site. I dont mind conflict but for me I just want to find a place where I dont have to always be looking behind me to see who is going to ram their dick in my ass. Maybe it is just that if it was me doing the supplying I would go way out of my way to ensure that my guys were taken care of...  I hate seeing people getting fucked over especially in this game. Some of us well all of us want to be able to trust who we do business with.  To bad we could not be like some other countries and just go down to the pharmacy and buy all we wanted.. hahah man would that not be the dream... I know its the internet but someday I might need to ask you a ? and if I was a dick to you, you could just go tell me to fuck off... 

But it could be the fact that I am all fucked up on oxycottens and perc's I just had spinal surgery so they make me kind of weird haha...


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 2, 2012)

I am new here (posting) , but not new to the suppliers I have "vouched for", I have only used 3 sponsors here and are the only ones I would vouch for. I have made and are still making multiple orders with 2 sponsors and one with another, as well as other companies not sponsoring here. 
I would never say a company is great if, 1. I don't believe they have good service, and 2. Great products. I will always give an honest unbiased opinion about any company who's products that I have actually used. I'm a straight shooter, I say it how it is. But I will not bash a company either, for mistakes that have been made good upon, or information that may be untrue without the honest facts, as this is not my place to do so.
As with anyone, people are going to have there opi ions and I respect that as well.. Just putting in my .02 , k.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm technically fairly "new" to this site, but the fact is I'm a very frequent poster and fairly respected member on RX. That's my main site, but I do go to this one from time to time. I could really give a shit less about what people think, but its pretty friggin ridiculous to judge someone based on how many fuckin stupid posts they have. I'm sure I'm one of the ones you're talking about. But the fact is, you don't have to believe me. Take the risk yourself and spend a few bucks to test the shit yourself instead of relying on someone else. I don't feel like I have to do shit for anyone on here, but I like to get shit tested as a service to others so they don't have to take as much of a risk as I have. But if you have a problem trusting anyone else spare us the complaining and do the dirty work yourself. This is the third time I've had to give this same rant. I'm getting tired of people complaining about this, its ridiculous. BTW, my tren source is solid lol.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 3, 2012)

Moral of the story:


There isn't one, and, IronMag sucks


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

cross80 said:


> Thats just my personality bro. Some times it is hard to understand ones intent when reading words. You know. I like this site and I am only a member on one other site. I dont mind conflict but for me I just want to find a place where I dont have to always be looking behind me to see who is going to ram their dick in my ass. Maybe it is just that if it was me doing the supplying I would go way out of my way to ensure that my guys were taken care of...  I hate seeing people getting fucked over especially in this game. Some of us well all of us want to be able to trust who we do business with.  To bad we could not be like some other countries and just go down to the pharmacy and buy all we wanted.. hahah man would that not be the dream... I know its the internet but someday I might need to ask you a ? and if I was a dick to you, you could just go tell me to fuck off...
> 
> But it could be the fact that I am all fucked up on oxycottens and perc's I just had spinal surgery so they make me kind of weird haha...



Nibtar shut up. You mad bro?


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> I'm technically fairly "new" to this site, but the fact is I'm a very frequent poster and fairly respected member on RX. That's my main site, but I do go to this one from time to time. I could really give a shit less about what people think, but its pretty friggin ridiculous to judge someone based on how many fuckin stupid posts they have. I'm sure I'm one of the ones you're talking about. But the fact is, you don't have to believe me. Take the risk yourself and spend a few bucks to test the shit yourself instead of relying on someone else. I don't feel like I have to do shit for anyone on here, but I like to get shit tested as a service to others so they don't have to take as much of a risk as I have. But if you have a problem trusting anyone else spare us the complaining and do the dirty work yourself. This is the third time I've had to give this same rant. I'm getting tired of people complaining about this, its ridiculous. BTW, my tren source is solid lol.



Nibtar shutup... You mad bro?


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> im a noob here, but never did i vouch for any sponsor here. I have no basis of comparssion, not till im more familiarized wit diff brands and sponsors. I agree completely people need to stay in there lane.  Delivery time is nice, but quality is what we need.



Nibtar shutup... You mad bro?


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> haha I think majority of the sponsors are for newbies anyway...Granted most ship fast but its funny cause most newbies could take bunk shit and gain a decent amount off placebo alone.



Nibtar shutup... You mad bro?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 3, 2012)

I got an unsolicited PM today with a link to site, he has no posts and is not a sponsor. He needs banning or go through the proper protocol that Prince and his Mods have here, and pay up like any other sponsor. I hate unsolicited spam mail…...

What i want to know is how do i get this special attention and how many others it happens to. Guy just cruises around here and picks out unsuspecting members or does he genuinely want to help?


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I got an unsolicited PM today with a link to site, he has no posts and is not a sponsor. He needs banning or go through the proper protocol that Prince and his Mods have here, and pay up like any other sponsor. I hate unsolicited spam mail…...
> 
> What i want to know is how do i get this special attention and how many others it happens to. Guy just cruises around here and picks out unsuspecting members or does he genuinely want to help?



He probably knows of your stellar background as a solid product reviewer.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 3, 2012)

You mean all those guys or usernames saying a sponsor is g2g and only have 1&1/2 post are not legit?  Crap I have order from every single one that said this sponsor is world class. Lol. Sorry I had to add some love in here.


----------



## Coop817 (Apr 3, 2012)

Everytime i see a photo of Jamie Eason at the top of my page...I feel like my cock is going to explode......wrong section?


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 3, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> Everytime i see a photo of Jamie Eason at the top of my page...I feel like my cock is going to explode......wrong section?



Lol


----------



## ecot3c inside (Apr 3, 2012)

fuckin newbz... I only take advice from people that have been here more than a year.  

typical noob copycat conversation:

elder: "you have to get an AI the dose is a little high, you would get the same results with 200mg less"

noob: "wow bro that dose looks a little high, do you have an AI if so what?, i know i was doing 200mg less a week and made great results"

noob: "too high, lower it a bit for same results. got an AI?"

also ppl should have common sense not to take advice from noobs with 20 posts saying legalsteroids.com is g2g. lol, but it is painful to see the ppl cheating the system getting the noobs to buy from them. pming advertisements and links from a non paid account is bullshit. prince should back charge their asses and ip block them and tell them to pay sponsorship to go on the site. "you owe prince '189.45', "


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 3, 2012)

ecot3c inside said:


> fuckin newbz... I only take advice from people that have been here more than a year.
> 
> typical noob copycat conversation:
> 
> ...



yo i get what your saying bro, but i think you need to lower the dose and grab an Ai. Also idk why u bash legalsteriod.com they are easily the best place around simple and plain. I order all my shit from them and im 5'9'' 276lbs and about 3%bf the guy at my gym (planet fitness) did all the weighing and measurements so i know they are 100% so dont try to second guess me. my diet is on point i eat a couple lbs of chicken (nuggets usuall a 20 peice at a time) a day


----------



## Coop817 (Apr 3, 2012)

My BF%......zero point zero


----------



## waterstill (Apr 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The sponsors no one cares about are usually the ones with these type of "supporters".
> 
> BTW, if you want to say MLG, just say it



I'll vouch for MLG


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll vouch for Z, that'd be a dream


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

waterstill said:


> I'll vouch for MLG


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 3, 2012)

I love the fact that these dudes think the gear or sponsor is g2g just because they got the product.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 3, 2012)

colochine said:


>



^^^Takes his vitamins


----------



## waterstill (Apr 3, 2012)

colochine said:


>



What's your point you little faggot?

You aren't contributing anything to this thread. If people are gonna bash a sponsor that has given me quality DVDs then I am gonna speak up. 

But go ahead and keep posting worthless garbage you fucking cunt.


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

waterstill said:


> What's your point you little faggot?
> 
> You aren't contributing anything to this thread. If people are gonna bash a sponsor that has given me quality DVDs then I am gonna speak up.
> 
> But go ahead and keep posting worthless garbage you fucking cunt.



You mad bro?


----------



## waterstill (Apr 3, 2012)

colochine said:


> You mad bro?



I think you'll fit in nicely at these other forums

Misc. - Bodybuilding.com Forums

Getbig Bodybuilding, Figure and Fitness Forums - Index


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

waterstill said:


> I think you'll fit in nicely at these other forums
> 
> Misc. - Bodybuilding.com Forums
> 
> Getbig Bodybuilding, Figure and Fitness Forums - Index



Lol I prefer AG here. Maybe you should make yourself at home over anabolicminds.com?


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 3, 2012)

Can we all just smoke meth and get along


----------



## GarlicChicken (Apr 3, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Can we all just smoke meth and get along



Mmmm meth...and coke and painkillers. That makes for a stellar time...or so I've been told


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 3, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> You mean all those guys or usernames saying a sponsor is g2g and only have 1&1/2 post are not legit?  Crap I have order from every single one that said this sponsor is world class. Lol. Sorry I had to add some love in here.



Hey everyone, look its the guy who cries how honest he is and would never jump ship to a different sponsor.  I'd trust him over anyone else.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Apr 3, 2012)

why can't i like my own comment? i can like my own status on facebook! damn it!


----------



## hhsbigmike (Apr 3, 2012)

It's funny how worked up some people get over this stuff.... The thing is the veterans have sources they stick to regularly be it specific sponsors or private sources. Being that there are only but so many longer time users of IM and its sponsors you have to expect new users to comment mostly. Just take a deep breath guys this is the Internet remember... you can't believe everything you see and read use common sense and good judgment. Dur de Dur O_O


----------



## Xqshuner (Apr 3, 2012)

murf23 said:


> Who the fuck are all these noobs vouching for all sponcors lately ..Guys all with less then 100 post telling everybody how great this and that gear is with no stats dosages or any info at all ....Alot of them with less then 50 post even and every post ever made is this gear is gtg believe me or TD in 5 days wow they are the best ....WTF



 I understand what you're saying, but just because someone doesn't post much doesn't make them a noob either. I laugh at alot of the so called experts on here and what they have to say. Don't get me wrong, there's a ton of quality info to be found here. Some people just don't want to share their info to the world and some do, so they can look like big shots!  LOL!!!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Apr 3, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Hey everyone, look its the guy who cries how honest he is and would never jump ship to a different sponsor. I'd trust him over anyone else.



LOL, I don't cry.  Plus I have always been honest every since I have been on this board and didn't jump sponsors.  I am know where near being associated with that fan club.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 3, 2012)

Bullshit. Be part of the community and contribute. If all you have to say is "source is g2g", then you might as well not even post. 

Oh and don't give me the whole, "I have a life!" crap. Most people have a smart phone. Use the browser or download TapaTalk. Any other reason not to contribute?


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 3, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Bullshit. Be part of the community and contribute. If all you have to say is "source is g2g", then you might as well not even post.
> 
> Oh and don't give me the whole, "I have a life!" crap. Most people have a smart phone. Use the browser or download TapaTalk. Any other reason not to contribute?



That's the truth right thur


----------



## delcapone (Apr 3, 2012)

Heres an idea, just ignore it. Better yet don't read them


----------



## murf23 (Apr 3, 2012)

The point is that anybody with a small number of post is not trust worthy ...Be a part of the community make friends make enemy's just contribute more to the whole board . After you do that and stick around for a while then you word might carry a lil weight . Noobs word doesnt stand on its own simple as that . So what the Vets here would like to see is just to be a part of the family before you vouch for anything and if you dont do that and continue to vouch  for sponcores nobody believes you anyway ...Wouldnt you like to be believed ? I love this board and very grateful for all the things Ive read from the vets when I first got here .Without them I wouldnt have found some great sponcors and I have never lost cash or got bunk gear .


----------



## NoCode8511 (Apr 3, 2012)

murf23 said:


> The point is that anybody with a small number of post is not trust worthy ...Be a part of the community make friends make enemy's just contribute more to the whole board . After you do that and stick around for a while then you word might carry a lil weight . Noobs word doesnt stand on its own simple as that . So what the Vets here would like to see is just to be a part of the family before you vouch for anything and if you dont do that and continue to vouch  for sponcores nobody believes you anyway ...Wouldnt you like to be believed ? I love this board and very grateful for all the things Ive read from the vets when I first got here .Without them I wouldnt have found some great sponcors and I have never lost cash or got bunk gear .



Well put man.... Im a noob here and a few people sent me in the right direction. Thank god (if there is one lol) because I would still being using underdosed or bunk gear.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 3, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> What I think is funny is "old timers" bashing the "newbs" instead of trying to show them the right way...



It is funny isnt it .Funny thing about it is all the mods an reps on here get free gear...just think about it!!!


----------



## murf23 (Apr 3, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> It is funny isnt it .Funny thing about it is all the mods an reps on here get free gear...just think about it!!!




Whats really funny is that you fuking NOOBS have no real friends here and are not part of the family . If you were you would know the mods here have are best interest at heart . LOOK AT HEAVY . If they get free gear or not I can honestly tell you that weather they pay for it or get it free I will know what they honestly have to say about it . And if they dont like or they think its underdosed I will know about it . Thats what it means to be a part of the community and thats what Im trying to tell you clowns . YOUR WORD CARRIES NO WEIGHT . A VETERAN MOD OR REP WILLBE HONEST WITH ME BECAUSE IM PART OF THE FAMILY . Thats what you guys are not hearing .


EDIT ; This is not trying to be mean . Just want you guys to add things that mean somthing besides repping a sponcor


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 3, 2012)

Your right the weather is nice today. Either way no one is mad. It just seems like everyone is hating on the newbies instead of helping. Newbie this newbie that everyday. You have to start somewhere you were a newbie once. 




murf23 said:


> Whats really funny is that you fuking NOOBS have no real friends here and are not part of the family . If you were you would know the mods here have are best interest at heart . LOOK AT HEAVY . If they get free gear or not I can honestly tell you that weather they pay for it or get it free I will know what they honestly have to say about it . And if they dont like or they think its underdosed I will know about it . Thats what it means to be a part of the community and thats what Im trying to tell you clowns . YOUR WORD CARRIES NO WEIGHT . A VETERAN MOD OR REP WILLBE HONEST WITH ME BECAUSE IM PART OF THE FAMILY . Thats what you guys are not hearing .
> 
> 
> EDIT ; This is not trying to be mean . Just want you guys to add things that mean somthing besides repping a sponcor


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 3, 2012)

I bumped and old thread today and heavy iron asked why I was bumping an old thread so I asked why he was mad and I got negged like wtf ?


----------



## murf23 (Apr 3, 2012)

Dude all Noobs get negged . Its funny to watch them get upset . Its all in fun Brotha


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 3, 2012)

murf23 said:


> Dude all Noobs get negged . Its funny to watch them get upset . Its all in fun Brotha



lol thanks


----------



## Ryanhill (Apr 3, 2012)

murf23 said:


> Who the fuck are all these noobs vouching for all sponcors lately ..Guys all with less then 100 post telling everybody how great this and that gear is with no stats dosages or any info at all ....Alot of them with less then 50 post even and every post ever made is this gear is gtg believe me or TD in 5 days wow they are the best ....WTF


Hey bud, not being a dick or anything but some of us prefer to sPend time in the weight room opposed to being an internet superstar.


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

Ryanhill said:


> Hey bud, not being a dick or anything but some of us prefer to sPend time in the weight room opposed to being an internet superstar.



How do you know he's not on tapatalk  in the weight room?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ryanhill said:


> Hey bud, not being a dick or anything but some of us prefer to sPend time in the weight room opposed to being an internet superstar.



How long do you spend in the gym?? I mean, I'm in there for like 1 1/2 hours each day.. 5-6 days a week. You must be a fucking beast.


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 3, 2012)

Ryanhill said:


> Hey bud, not being a dick or anything but some of us prefer to sPend time in the weight room opposed to being an internet superstar.



Man I was wrong.... Newbs r annoying. I deserve to get negged bad for my earlier comments. I'm on the stepmill right now reading this stuff....


----------



## Ryanhill (Apr 3, 2012)

Just saying. Not trying to be a jerk. I just recently came across this forum and I really don't get on here unless I am having trouble getting one of my packages from board sponsors, which I am having trouble right now.  No disrespect


----------



## machinist9 (Apr 3, 2012)

I would just like to apologize if I have ever over stepped my bounds.not my intention.


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 4, 2012)

Alright let's end this thread and talk about good shit like training, diet, gear and bitches


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 4, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Your right the weather is nice today. Either way no one is mad. It just seems like everyone is hating on the newbies instead of helping. Newbie this newbie that everyday. You have to start somewhere you were a newbie once.


ya but even when i was a noobie i wasnt a total fucktard like some of the guys today =-p 


dirtbiker666 said:


> I bumped and old thread today and heavy iron asked why I was bumping an old thread so I asked why he was mad and I got negged like wtf ?



LOL!!!!! neg party anyone?


----------



## murf23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ryanhill said:


> Hey bud, not being a dick or anything but some of us prefer to sPend time in the weight room opposed to being an internet superstar.




LOL really ? No your not TRYING to be a dick


----------



## XYZ (Apr 4, 2012)

murf23 said:


> Who the fuck are all these noobs vouching for all sponcors lately ..Guys all with less then 100 post telling everybody how great this and that gear is with no stats dosages or any info at all ....Alot of them with less then 50 post even and every post ever made is this gear is gtg believe me or TD in 5 days wow they are the best ....WTF



Well, maybe they received their stuff and it was legit?  Maybe they want to tell everyone where they got their stuff?

You will NEVER hear a (smart) vet mention ANY source EVER.  There is a reason for that, and that's why it's the vets who never speak of this.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 4, 2012)

You idiots who are screwing with the "noobs" were all once "noobs" at one point in time here also.  Why not help them out instead of being an a$$hole to them?

I'll guarantee you, the self proclaimed "vets" here have a LOT to learn as well.  Just because you know the basics doesn't mean a lot.


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 4, 2012)

very true statements there^


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 4, 2012)

I know everything. Just send your money to me and I will take care of dat azz.


----------



## maniac0614 (Apr 4, 2012)

XYZ said:


> You idiots who are screwing with the "noobs" were all once "noobs" at one point in time here also. Why not help them out instead of being an a$$hole to them?
> 
> *I'll guarantee you, the self proclaimed "vets" here have a LOT to learn as well. Just because you know the basics doesn't mean a lot*.




x2


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Apr 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I know everything. Just send your money to me and I will take care of dat azz.




bigbenj if I sent you my personal bank information and a list off all the things I need. Do you swear to take care of me.  I need a friend to be there for me..  

I dont need a lot just something that I can post about. like arrival time and so one...

Nah seriously though. I have no problem with new guys posting. But Some times it justs seems fishy when looking at some sources and you see nothing but new guys saying this products is the shit and you do a little more research on the site here and others and then you find shit saying so and so source is shitty.   

I guess I just need to be here longer to be brought into the family so I can find out who is g2g and who is not...  I think it just over complicates things. some times those same new guys come back a few weeks later saying there hear is bunk..   Sometimes I feel lost on this site note knowing who to trust and that goes for members as well not just sponsors...  
But with time on here I will see whats what.. And I am a newb and I agree with the most part of this thread. But like I said before the vets I have talked to such as heavy and a few others I have always felt like I was treated with respect and given solid advice.......


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 4, 2012)

Im is a tight community there is a group of use here that all helpo each other out so forgive us when he bash on fucking morons. YES we were all news YES we can all learn more but some of the shit thats been said and done is sketchy as fuck. im always down to help people out but sometimes its safer to just bash =)


----------



## dav1dg90 (Apr 4, 2012)

^^^^

hehe I still love ya brother!!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 4, 2012)

dav1dg90 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> hehe I still love ya brother!!!


 lol


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Apr 4, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> Im is a tight community there is a group of use here that all helpo each other out so forgive us when he bash on fucking morons. YES we were all news YES we can all learn more but some of the shit thats been said and done is sketchy as fuck. im always down to help people out but sometimes its safer to just bash =)




absolutely nothing wrong with this in my opinion.  If the new guys can handle the bashing and continue to stay arond those are probably the ones you want... The ones who run off and cry are the ones we dont want... I could give two shit if someone bashes me. But with that said it would only be justified if i said some dumb shit a deserved it......   You always have to weed the weak ones out because they will always bring you down...... I do the same thing in my squad new guys that come in if i see they are weak or they are rats they are gone either by my choice or we make them leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 4, 2012)

cross80 said:


> absolutely nothing wrong with this in my opinion. If the new guys can handle the bashing and continue to stay arond those are probably the ones you want... The ones who run off and cry are the ones we dont want... I could give two shit if someone bashes me. But with that said it would only be justified if i said some dumb shit a deserved it...... You always have to weed the weak ones out because they will always bring you down...... I do the same thing in my squad new guys that come in if i see they are weak or they are rats they are gone either by my choice or we make them leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



x100000 i went through a lot of shit when i started out here lol i lvoe this place now. everyone needs to be bashed if you can make it then you deserve to be here if not then fuck off that simpe. childish or not bad language or not, were all adults in a foruom about aas and body building if some cant handle the language then FUCK OFF! and go back to Pfit.


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 4, 2012)

i heard legalsteroids.com has some of the best shit out there...


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 4, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> i heard legalsteroids.com has some of the best shit out there...



UMMM duh!!!! i can vouche for them! have you seen my fuckin stats bro?


----------



## XYZ (Apr 4, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> x100000 i went through a lot of shit when i started out here lol i lvoe this place now. everyone needs to be bashed if you can make it then you deserve to be here if not then fuck off that simpe. childish or not bad language or not, were all adults in a foruom about aas and body building if some cant handle the language then FUCK OFF! and go back to Pfit.



You're not undersatnding what I'm saying.

First, if someone has no clue and you try to help them first, chances are NO MATTER WHAT YOU SAY, they will do things anyway.  In this case I just stop trying to help and not post anymore.  What does throwing insults accomplish in this type of case?  If nobody responds, the OP is left with no help.

Second, if it's someone who is unsure of something, has done some research but is asking a question, isn't that why this forum is here?

Last, I will GUARANTEE you EVERYONE on this board has a lot to learn PERIOD, YOU and I included, should I bash you?  Should you bash me?

The "stupid" posts are going to happen, NOTHING will stop them.  If that's the case either ignore it or tell them they need more reseach.  Coming off like an asshat makes new members not want to be here, thus going back to my original point EVERYONE was new at one point in time.


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 4, 2012)

XYZ said:


> You're not undersatnding what I'm saying.
> 
> First, if someone has no clue and you try to help them first, chances are NO MATTER WHAT YOU SAY, they will do things anyway. In this case I just stop trying to help and not post anymore. What does throwing insults accomplish in this type of case? If nobody responds, the OP is left with no help.
> 
> ...



lol bro i undertand what your saying im just having fun here, everyone deserves a helping hand brother and its the smarter guys who should be the ones to step up and do it, i already admitted i could learn more. I learn more everday im on here, and shit i even spit out a stupid question once in a while. Im just tired of seeing the oh im 4 weeks into my tren dbol test cycle and its my frist time i hve no pct and im getting bitch tits help! threads. I will do anything i can to help someone if they are willing to put the time and effort in to research ask questions do more research and ask more questions but to the guys who rush things, ask questions and dont listen to the advice you recieve when vets give it to you then you devere the sides and shit that simple. bashing does get no where but as i said it keeps me entertained =)


----------



## XYZ (Apr 4, 2012)

Cool man, I got you.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 4, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> lol bro i undertand what your saying im just having fun here, everyone deserves a helping hand brother and its the smarter guys who should be the ones to step up and do it, i already admitted i could learn more. I learn more everday im on here, and shit i even spit out a stupid question once in a while. Im just tired of seeing the oh im 4 weeks into my tren dbol test cycle and its my frist time i hve no pct and im getting bitch tits help! threads. I will do anything i can to help someone if they are willing to put the time and effort in to research ask questions do more research and ask more questions but to the guys who rush things, ask questions and dont listen to the advice you recieve when vets give it to you then you devere the sides and shit that simple. bashing does get no where but as i said it keeps me entertained =)



That is understandable honestly. I see a lot of post where people just take shit and do not even have everything in their hands yet. Hell a lot of my buddies do not even know what pct is. You can lead s horse to water but you can't make him drink. Funnny thing is I am just on here role playing. On that not I have been on a bunch of different forums and I dunno why but I do like this one the best. The people , some sponsors and I like the layout 1000%. and I appologize if I hurt anyones feelings I am just an asshole thats the way it is


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 4, 2012)

*uNCLE Z

*


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 4, 2012)

MovinWeight said:


> i heard legalsteroids.com has some of the best shit out there...



You think there legit srs?? Thanks fr=or the heads up I just ordered 6 bottles of dbol (It has to be real cause it has farm animals on the front) I am so excited too. It was only 500 bucks and they even shipped it for free. Alin shop has been top notch latley too my brahs..


----------



## murf23 (Apr 4, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Well, maybe they received their stuff and it was legit?  Maybe they want to tell everyone where they got their stuff?
> 
> You will NEVER hear a (smart) vet mention ANY source EVER.  There is a reason for that, and that's why it's the vets who never speak of this.



^^^^^^^ So all the vets here are stupid I guess . The smart vets never speak of any sponcors lmao .


----------



## murf23 (Apr 4, 2012)

murf23 said:


> whats really funny is that you fuking noobs have no real friends here and are not part of the family . If you were you would know the mods here have are best interest at heart . Look at heavy . If they get free gear or not i can honestly tell you that weather they pay for it or get it free i will know what they honestly have to say about it . And if they dont like or they think its underdosed i will know about it . Thats what it means to be a part of the community and thats what im trying to tell you clowns . Your word carries no weight . A veteran mod or rep willbe honest with me because im part of the family . Thats what you guys are not hearing .
> 
> 
> Edit ; this is not trying to be mean . Just want you guys to add things that mean somthing besides repping a sponcor





murf23 said:


> dude all noobs get negged . Its funny to watch them get upset . Its all in fun brotha




maybe you didnt see these xyz


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 4, 2012)

I feel blessed to have read this entire thread. I like the family culture thing, and not stepping on anyones toes by bashing. Everyone gets a level playing field to play on. I think the game is tight!!! I think I'm a fast at leaning.


----------



## petey2005 (Apr 4, 2012)

forums remind me of a clubhouse sometimes, with the popularity, and fitting in an all this. I enjoy it and wish I had more time to utilize it but hell in two weeks I may never see it again. This is def. the best BB forum I have read on in the last 7 years though. Thats pretty good stuff.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 5, 2012)

murf23 said:


> ^^^^^^^ So all the vets here are stupid I guess . The smart vets never speak of any sponcors lmao .




Any private sources, dubass.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 5, 2012)

murf23 said:


> maybe you didnt see these xyz




WTF?  - That post is so wrong in so many ways.  

I also don't see how all "noobs" get negged also.  ANYONE get's negged for stupid things like posting things like "dude all noobs get negged. Its funny to watch them get upset. Its all in fun brotha.  Just because you're new you should be negged, is that what you're saying?


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 5, 2012)

I feel like this thread has made me retarded


----------



## Xqshuner (Apr 5, 2012)

"You will NEVER hear a (smart) vet mention ANY source EVER. There is a reason for that, and that's why it's the vets who never speak of this. "

  Well said! I think he means in a open forum. One thing to keep in mind is that steroids are illegal in alot of the countries you guys are in. It's no different than you getting on here vouching for and telling everyone where you get your Cocaine from. Of course I don't know nothing, cuz I'm a Noob!!!  LMAO!


----------



## biggerben69 (Apr 5, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> What I think is funny is "old timers" bashing the "newbs" instead of trying to show them the right way...



Are you old timers claiming that a lot of these noobs are shills or just guys posting without the know how to tell the difference between quality sponsors. I'm with tinyshrek on this one.....though with my post count i may be considered insignificant and my post ignorant.


----------



## murf23 (Apr 5, 2012)

XYZ said:


> WTF?  - That post is so wrong in so many ways.
> 
> I also don't see how all "noobs" get negged also.  ANYONE get's negged for stupid things like posting things like "dude all noobs get negged. Its funny to watch them get upset. Its all in fun brotha.  Just because you're new you should be negged, is that what you're saying?



Maybe your really not spending enough time here to notice ...Yea thats what Im saying. Noobs get negged all the time by vets to see if then can take the good natured all in fun ribbing.And if they cant then fuck the the crybabies If they cant take a lilhazing .I didnt make it up Its what Ive seen since day 1 . If you read my post a lil slower you might see clearly what Im saying and even though in public you wont agree because you have already took your stand Im sure if you clearly read and understood what im saying you would agree . But after all that It really doesnt matter to me if you agrtee or not because enough of my peers here already have  . Im asking from more input then Bullshit Post and Threads About Sponcors Who Have Not Been Proven To Be Reputable Here


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 5, 2012)

If Anthony Piccarri says MLG is good, then god damn it, that's all I need to know!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 5, 2012)

If Anthony Piccarri says WP is good, then god damn it, that's all I need to know!!!


----------



## murf23 (Apr 5, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If Anthony Piccarri says WP is good, then god damn it, that's all I need to know!!!




ANTHONY PICCARRI IS THE FUCKING MAN BRO  !!!!! Can we take a poll to make him a mod


Edit ; If you could continuously give reps out Benji's points wouldnt even fit on my 60 inch screen lol


----------



## murf23 (Apr 5, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If Anthony Piccarri says MLG is good, then god damn it, that's all I need to know!!!




That really cracked me up lmao ..You are def the man Benj


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 5, 2012)

hahahaha


----------



## cranium85 (May 10, 2012)

so with all this talk about noobs bashing sponsers.....anyone casre to chime in on which sponsors are really legit with their quality. I'm new to this board but not new to the game. I have two main ppl i get my gear from but always nice to have options


----------



## Grozny (May 10, 2012)

imo we should change a slightly rules to filer this board from all potential spammers per example access to the new member at the main anabolics fourm with minimum 50 posts or more.


----------



## Vibrant (May 10, 2012)

murf23 said:


> Dude all Noobs get negged . Its funny to watch them get upset . Its all in fun Brotha



<<<noob right here please send negs, gych


IMO, what a lot of people don't consider is that a great source can go bad almost overnight. Here's an example, a vet vouches for a source because he had good experiences with them, tried their stuff, etc. so he continues to vouch for the source but unbeknownst to him the source started going bad. There can be a period of time  where he defends them until the vet starts hearing bad things, bad reviews start coming in, at which point the vet usually stops vouching for them. There can be an overlap of time where the vet thought the source was good but it actually went bad.

My point pretty much is do a lot of research, take opinions on sources with a grain of salt no matter who it comes from, and make the best decision you can for yourself.


----------



## DetMuscle (May 10, 2012)

Im a noob here, but not to the world of AAS or forums like this. If gear is good, we shouldnt say so? How many posts you have on this forum shouldnt determine if we know whats good or bad. Does 30 years qualify?

Edit: not 30 years old. Experience.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 10, 2012)

you know whats even funnier is people that care about reps or negs and take shit personal lol..... now thats funny. You can always tell the older guys and more mature dudes who have been in the game for a minute cuz they dont give a shit... I personally hate how noobs talk up sponsors like they have used them for years,But hey noobs are noobs we have all been there and done that.... part of the game. just like dudes coming up to you in the gym asking you how to get big? shit never changes


----------



## tinyshrek (May 10, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> Im a noob here, but not to the world of AAS or forums like this. If gear is good, we shouldnt say so? How many posts you have on this forum shouldnt determine if we know whats good or bad. Does 30 years qualify?
> 
> Edit: not 30 years old. Experience.



I think for the most part brother they are talking about the sub 21 yr olds or around there noobs that come and bring drama talk up gear like its the greatest stuff ever and there on there first cycle.... post count is irrelevant its just about the quality of post


----------



## Saney (May 10, 2012)

I'm a Noob. And Lucky Seven is the best ever


----------



## biggerben69 (May 10, 2012)

I don't talk about the few sources I use. One is private, so that explains that one. I think I don't speak of the others because I'm kinda selfish and don't want to be the one who posts something that gets the wrong guy to make a purchase and somehow fuck everything up for that source. Know what I mean? I see things on different boards that are crazy. Guys posting ta and shipping packing methods. Within the last 3 months I've seen posts where guys openly post their home addy's and emails trying to get a source to confirm that his order was shipped. As someone said earlier, LE is lurking everywhere. When they see something brazen like that they could be more apt to make a move. Its a real problem when a gear source also offers recs like benzos or ketamine. That gets LE's attention faster than anything else.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 10, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> www.legalsteroids.com is g2g


lmao.


----------



## cranium85 (May 11, 2012)

hey im an noob to this board in my opinion bio-tech and pinn are some of the best shit out right now proove be wrong or bash me? what do i hve like 4 post? but yeah cuz i just came to this board i'm a NOOB my feeling r hurt


----------



## gettinwood (May 12, 2012)

I think it's funny how a 23 year old with 1000 or more posts are considered vets in this game. I try to post as often as I can, but I'm a vet member on different boards than this one but some fucktard used my username already. I do like the board though and especially that most people on here have a sense of humor instead of being a tight ass all the time. Really though people are just lazy anymore and instead of just doing some research ordering from a source that someone says is g2g you deserve to get scammed. I'm old to alot of you...late 30's, and I've been ordering online for almost a decade and never been scammed. I will say though that I think alot of what floats around these days is underdosed compared to the ole' vet grade gear like QV,Tyokko, ganabol... I grew like a weed on that shit!
I do somewhat agree with XYZ in that vets don't bump their sources that much...hell one of my sources is a sponsor on here and I don't bump him cause honestly I know when I get legit gear and I'm not a rep so I don't want every newb on the planet buying up all my sweet nectar.

Please don't neg me cause my nipples are already sensitive... Do you guys think my gear is bunk???


----------



## teezhay (May 12, 2012)

"_I'm_ better at this forum than _you_ are, n00bs!"


----------

